# Robot Chicken - bad Guide data?



## windracer

I found two "new" episodes of Robot Chicken on my TiVo this evening: "Blanket in a Pig" and "Adutizzle Swizzle" both marked as 2008. Both were old episodes though and I can't find those episode titles on tv.com.

There's another airing of Adultizzle at 2:30am, so I'm going to manually record it just in case.

Anyone else with messed up Guide data for Robot Chicken on Cartoon Network?


----------



## Kamakzie

windracer said:


> I found two "new" episodes of Robot Chicken on my TiVo this evening: "Blanket in a Pig" and "Adutizzle Swizzle" both marked as 2008. Both were old episodes though and I can't find those episode titles on tv.com.
> 
> There's another airing of Adultizzle at 2:30am, so I'm going to manually record it just in case.
> 
> Anyone else with messed up Guide data for Robot Chicken on Cartoon Network?


Yup same here..


----------



## windracer

The re-airing of Adultizzle Swizzle at 2:30am was the same repeat.

Oh well ... anyone know for sure when this is coming back?


----------



## Amnesia

The Robot Chicken Wiki says that new episodes will resume 31 August.


----------



## windracer

Ok, now I'm confused.

According to the wiki, Adultizzle is a Season 1 episode with an OAD of 5/16/2008, and Blanket is a Season 2 episode with an OAD of 5/15/08.



I swear I've seen both of these before ...


----------



## Amnesia

Read the "Trivia / Info" for the episodes.


----------



## windracer

Ahhhh ...



> This is a alternate version of The Sack, with Army Firecracker, Mrs. McNally's and Ponda Baba's Bad Day replacing Stix are Intended for Children.





> This is an alternate version of Veggies for Sloth with a season 1 deleted scene, Citizen Spears replacing Archie's Final Destination.


Makes more sense now, thanks!


----------



## Langree

Ponda Baba's Bad Day - My second favorite SW piece after Vader's collect call.


----------



## Amnesia

Langree said:


> Ponda Baba's Bad Day - My second favorite SW piece after Vader's collect call.


It's my all-time favorite _RC_ piece. I still have the _Star Wars_ special on my TiVo teed up to this segment.

I'm looking forward to the DVD release (supposedly 22 July) so that I can delete it...


----------



## Langree

Amnesia said:


> It's my all-time favorite _RC_ piece. I still have the _Star Wars_ special on my TiVo teed up to this segment.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the DVD release (supposedly 22 July) so that I can delete it...


It's already available to 360 owners


----------



## Amnesia

Langree said:


> It's already available to 360 owners.


I don't want a soft copy---I want something to keep.


----------



## Langree

Amnesia said:


> I don't want a soft copy---I want something to keep.


Oh i'll get the dvd too..


----------



## windracer

My TiVo caught a new episode of RC over the holiday weekend (Tubba-Bubba's Now Hubba-Hubba). Pretty funny (always love to see Voltron sketches).

According to TV.com, there was an RC Anime Special aired on 7/5 but my SP didn't pick it up (maybe because of a different name in the Guide data?). Did anyone else see this or can confirm it aired?


----------



## Amnesia

There's nothing about it on the Wiki, and that's usually pretty up-to-date...


----------



## ahartman

Amnesia said:


> It's my all-time favorite _RC_ piece. I still have the _Star Wars_ special on my TiVo teed up to this segment.


The only problem with the SW special is that it doesn't include the skit where Darth Vader hosts Han, Leia and Chewie for dinner on Cloud City - that's one of my all-time favorites. My 2nd fav is "Dicks with Time Machines" 

Oh, and the guide data for RC has always been jacked up. Luckily it's only 15 minutes long so you can capture them all and watch them at your leisure!


----------



## Langree

ahartman said:


> The only problem with the SW special is that it doesn't include the skit where Darth Vader hosts Han, Leia and Chewie for dinner on Cloud City - that's one of my all-time favorites.


That's on the version available for the 360, are you sure it wasn't in the special initially?


----------



## Amnesia

ahartman said:


> The only problem with the SW special is that it doesn't include the skit where Darth Vader hosts Han, Leia and Chewie for dinner on Cloud City - that's one of my all-time favorites.


Dinner with Vader...yes, that's a great one...


----------



## mattack

ahartman said:


> Oh, and the guide data for RC has always been jacked up. Luckily it's only 15 minutes long so you can capture them all and watch them at your leisure!


(always is a bit of an exaggeration)..

but you DO have to add padding on each end, since very often it doesn't fit in its allotted timeslot.. I add 2 minutes on each end.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I've only been recording RC for a few months but I've never had to pad either way. Sometimes the opening credits might be clipped, but that's usually it. In fact, I wish there was a way to stop recording early so I don't record several minutes of whatever it is that comes on after RC.

My favorite Star Wars RC parody has to be Vader's collect call.


----------



## windracer

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> My favorite Star Wars RC parody has to be Vader's collect call.


"What the hell is an aluminum falcon!?"  :up:


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

windracer said:


> "What the hell is an aluminum falcon!?"  :up:


I love that line. I love having a conversation with someone, look at them and pull that one out of nowhere.


----------



## Langree

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I love that line. I love having a conversation with someone, look at them and pull that one out of nowhere.


I've answered the phone when I see it's a certain friend "Go for papa Palpatine".


----------



## windracer

"Oh geez, now he's crying."


----------



## Langree

Build another one?! Who's gonna give me a loan, jackhole?! You?! You got an ATM on that torso lite brite?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Wait a sec. You've been flying around for two weeks trying to get a signal? You mus smell like feet wrapped in leathery burnt bacon.


----------



## mattack

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I've only been recording RC for a few months but I've never had to pad either way. Sometimes the opening credits might be clipped, but that's usually it. In fact, I wish there was a way to stop recording early so I don't record several minutes of whatever it is that comes on after RC.


Well, if you're getting the thing after RC, that shows that the data is bad too...
and the credits being clipped is too..

Though there's usually a funny Cartoon Network promo right before the show, that usually deals with Robot Chicken specifically..


----------



## Amnesia

Amnesia said:


> The Robot Chicken Wiki says that new episodes will resume 31 August.


Reminder: _Robot Chicken_ should now be available in the guide...


----------



## morac

Apparently Robot Chicken is now airing new episodes as of last Sunday, but they are all marked as repeats on the TiVo so if you have a SP for new episodes they won't be recorded.


----------



## windracer

My FRO SP picked up both last Sunday's and the previous Sunday's new episodes.


----------



## morac

Yeah that was actually my bad. I had forgotten I had deleted the SP because it was picking every single episode.


----------



## windracer

Warning! A regular "Robot Chicken" Season Pass will _not_ pick up the new "Star Wars Episode II" episode that airs next Sunday, 11/16. You'll need to schedule a separate recording.

This should be another classic ...


----------



## morac

Thanks for the update.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Thanks for the heads up. Strangely this isn't even showing up on my Star Wars ARWL.

ETA: Aha. I had an exclusion for "Episode II" which is the title of this special.


----------



## windracer

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Aha. I had an exclusion for "Episode II"


But not an exclusion for Ep I?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

windracer said:


> But not an exclusion for Ep I?


My exclusions were:
-new hope
-empire strikes back
-return of the jedi
-phantom menace
-episode II
-revenge of the sith
-blue harvest (Family Guy star wars episode)

I guess I just got lazy with episode two.


----------



## dcheesi

Thanks!


----------



## windracer

WTH?

I can't find the Star Wars Episode II episode on _any_ of my TiVos, and I _know_ I explicitly set a recording for it (since I posted about it above). No mention about it in the Recording History.

Did anyone get a recording of this? Did it air as planned?


----------



## Langree

windracer said:


> WTH?
> 
> I can't find the Star Wars Episode II episode on _any_ of my TiVos, and I _know_ I explicitly set a recording for it (since I posted about it above). No mention about it in the Recording History.
> 
> Did anyone get a recording of this? Did it air as planned?


Yup, it's sitting on my TiVo.


----------



## windracer

Hrm. 

Doesn't look like it's repeating any time soon either.

Wonder why I missed it?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Mine recorded via my Star Wars ARWL. 

I watched it the other day. Good stuff but not as funny as the first Star Wars Special.


----------



## trainman

windracer said:


> Doesn't look like it's repeating any time soon either.


Looks like it's repeating this Saturday at 11:30 P.M. Eastern (immediately after a repeat of the first "Star Wars" special).


----------



## alansh

The Robot Chicken Star Wars Special airs again this Sunday -- as before, it won't be caught by a regular season pass.


----------



## jayfest

I believe new episodes begin July 26.


----------



## mattack

They've been having bad guide data lately, with the bad data not even being RC episodes... IIRC they're for ~15 minutes EARLIER than the real airing.. so since I pad RC on both ends, I usually catch a bit of RC at the very end..

(Not that I want reruns recorded at all.. but reruns of *the wrong show* are even worse... i.e. bad *generic* guide data.)


----------



## kdeanda

mattack said:


> They've been having bad guide data lately, with the bad data not even being RC episodes...


Recently the late night block, Adult Swim, was significantly reorganized... again. They like to do this quite often, whenever the whim strikes it often seems. Takes a few days for thing to get back in sync... This time the guide data on my HD was fixed a day or two before that of the S1, tho they called in around the same time. Odd.

Useful link for AS scheduling:
http://www.adultswim.com/schedule/
(use the two links on the right for a multi-month long table, non-flash too!)

They keep this table more up to date than elsewhere on their site, certainly much more current than what Tribune and others downstream have in this sort of circumstance.
-K


----------



## jayfest

The episodes with the wrong times listed are the Mon-Fri reruns of the old episodes. The new episodes are on Sundays, like they were the last time new ones aired in Dec-Feb.


----------



## windracer

Did anyone else miss the beginning of this past week's episode? One one TiVo it started in the middle of the Castlevania sketch and on the other it started at the beginning of the nerd/WarGames/waterboarding sketch. No indication of clipping or overlap with another show.


----------



## Amnesia

windracer said:


> Did anyone else miss the beginning of this past week's episode?


I always tell my TiVo to start 2 minutes early and the recording usually begins in the opening bit w/the mad scientist...


----------



## windracer

Yeah, and mine are set to start 1 minute early and I still missed the beginning. I've upped this to 2 minutes and will see what happens.


----------



## morac

Is it just me or is anyone else noticing that Cartoon Network put out generic guide data for the next two weeks. I had to Robot Chicken scheduled recordings this week (2 per day).


----------



## windracer

It's not just you.


----------



## morac

windracer said:


> It's not just you.


I'm not sure what their problem has been lately. It seems like this happens every other week or so. I normally contact them via the feedback link on cartoonnetwork.com and it's fixed in a few days. That could be just a coincidence.


----------



## mattack

Amnesia said:


> I always tell my TiVo to start 2 minutes early and the recording usually begins in the opening bit w/the mad scientist...


Weird, I start 2 minutes early (and go 2 minutes late), and only *this* week did it start with the "show opening" (mad scientist).

Usually I get the bumpers with the funny quotations/etc. So I missed them this week.

(Though, except for completely WRONG guide data, RC still doesn't qualify as the worst. The videogame promo show on Spike is the worst.. I think I start 2 minutes early and go 5 minutes late, since it seems to vary a lot, even though it _sometimes_ almost fits in the allotted timeslot.)


----------



## jayfest

I sent them a nasty note about it too. I changed my TiVo season pass to start *3* minutes early. I told them if they keep it up, I'll just skip the CN broadcast and just wait for the DVD. Don't think that's what they want people to do.


----------



## mattack

Last night was significantly clipped again.. so I nuked that episode then manually recorded the ~3:30AM rerun with 5 minutes of padding on each end.. Haven't watched it yet but I did check that the whole thing was there.

BTW, did anybody catch the John Hughes title card thing? the very beginning of my recording says 
John Hughes
(19xx-2009)
RIP

or something like that.. I presume they said a few things on previous cards.


----------



## jayfest

With my TiVo starting the recording 3 minutes early, last night the show began 7 seconds from the beginning of my recording.


----------



## windracer

Arrgh! I missed the beginning again too ... my recording started right when the "CHuDs" logo appeared. WTF?

I've now set the SP to start _5_ minutes early. This is ridiculous.


----------



## jayfest

It's not just Cartoon Network. In the last week, I've had the endings chopped off of Monk, The Daily Show and The Colbert Report at various times. The networks don't seem to care about sticking to schedules. The Comcast DVR I used to have would allow recording extra minutes at the end of single recordings but not regular recordings. I'm so glad the Tivo even gives me the option to make these adjustments.


----------



## mattack

I'm not exactly disagreeing with you, especially with what I'll say in the next paragraph.. But I have ALWAYS needed padding on The Daily Show & Colbert report. Monk *sometimes* needed padding, so I simply added padding to my SP years ago. (Nowadays, they seem to do the 'last segment' and the credits at a time where even if the credits technically ran over, the 'show' part probably wouldn't -- but I'll still pad it.)

Though, in the past few days, TDS & Colbert have gotten MUCH worse. Sometimes I manually record the late late night reruns, and for some reason they've been like 5 MINUTES off. (Possibly reruns of the latest "Celebrity Roast"? I haven't checked the schedule to make sure.)

But I think even the 11 & 11:30 have slid a bit later than previously. (Colbert didn't seem to require an 'end pad' usually though I gave it one a anyway.. now it definitely needs it.)


----------

